# Good job. Worst trade in NBA history.



## Resume

Is this for real?

Gasol for Kwame, Javaris and 2 first round picks? Picks that will be in the 20-30 range because now the Lakers are NOT going to be a lottery team?

Good job. You just made the Lakers VERY GOOD and your team EVEN WORSE.

Thanks!


----------



## afireinside

I don't understand this trade either. The Lakers trade their back-up center, a rookie, and two (probably late) first round draft picks while the Grizzlies trade their star power forward? 

:lol:


----------



## mediocre man

WTF Griz???? Is this still part of the compensation you have to pay the Lakers for Jerry West? 

Worst trade in the history of the NBA


----------



## Pimped Out

The Lakers just did Grizzlies what the Grizzlies did to the Rockets


----------



## deanwoof

Rudy Gay - The Next Overpaid "Superstar"

$5 says he wins the slam dunk contest now


----------



## lingi1206

wow what a horrible trade you guys diff. could have done better that just made the lakers a contender for years to come


----------



## Dissonance

Have you guys seen the recent trades for superstars? Gasol isn't even that, but they all weren't good deals or even equal.

Grizz want cap space. There are star studded potential FAs this summer.


----------



## lingi1206

and another PG prospect (JC)? do you guys really need this? who you guys getting rid of? Lowry? feel bad for you guys


----------



## croco

I am still shaking my head, what a joke.


----------



## Zuca

Well, people were talking a lot against trading him for Tyrus Thomas or someone like him... I really rather have Tyrus than Kwame and Lakers picks (who should be low now that Lakers should improve a lot)

And Lakers are now in a good position to trade Odom and fillers for Kidd, for an example.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

What was Gasol going to do for a 30 win team?

They were going to be average at best with Gasol, why not get some picks and get some cap space and try and surround your young good guards. Gasol isn't exactly getting any younger, this is a trade we look at in 2010 and then we judge.


----------



## croco

Dissonance19 said:


> Have you guys seen the recent trades for superstars? Gasol isn't even that, but they all weren't good deals or even equal.
> 
> Grizz want cap space. There are star studded potential FAs this summer.


Crittenton is by far the best piece in that deal, I doubt that any good Free Agent would want to come to Memphis now. Having cap space is one thing, but the Grizzlies could never attract prominent names and this is not going to change after trading the best player in franchise history. I know that's not saying much, but if this is all you could get for a quality big man ... ?


----------



## Pimped Out

They're just gonna end up overpaying for a mediocre free agent


----------



## Dean the Master

How would this be a joke? Huge contract relief and get potentially 2 good young players and Javaris Crittenton. It goes something like this.


> The Memphis Grizzlies will send Pau Gasol and a future second-round pick to the Lakers for Kwame Brown, Javaris Crittenton, the unofficially retired Aaron McKie , the draft rights to Pau Gasol's brother Marc and future first-round picks in 2008 and 2010, NBA front-office sources told ESPN.com's Marc Stein.


On the Paper the Grizzles has gotten worse, but it helps in the long run IMO. The only problem I see is that Gasol's Spanish country man on this team is going to be pissed.


----------



## Jizzy

lmfao, what a horrid deal for the grizz. who the hell runs this franchise?


----------



## croco

What's so great about cap relief ? It's a myth that bad teams are going to sign All-Star caliber players.


----------



## Dissonance

croco said:


> What's so great about cap relief ? It's a myth that bad teams are going to sign All-Star caliber players.


 It gives em flexibility for the next 3 yrs. They'll probably have to build during the draft a little bit and get lucky obviously. Team wasn't doing anything with him anyway. 

As I said before, there are never any blockbuster deals even for superstars. I'm sure if other teams were offering those better deals, they would have explored it. It's not that simple as everyone is making it out to be.


----------



## thaKEAF

This franchise has been so terrible that I can't even get upset over this move. I'll simply just acknowledge that the Lakers raped us and keep it moving.


----------



## croco

Dissonance19 said:


> It gives em flexibility for the next 3 yrs. They'll probably have to build during the draft a little bit and get lucky obviously. Team wasn't doing anything with him anyway.
> 
> As I said before, there are never any blockbuster deals even for superstars. I'm sure if other teams were offering those better deals, they would have explored it. It's not that simple as everyone is making it out to be.


I'm not saying it should have been a blockbuster, but at least more than that. Those two first rounders are going to be close to early 2nd rounders which doesn't sound so good. It's basically Gasol for Crittenton, I like Javaris, but if there is no better deal than that, don't pull the trigger. 

Memphis isn't even going to have that much cap space unless they get expiring contracts for Mike Miller and Brian Cardinal. 

It might work out in the long haul, but you could have speeded that process up by getting higher draft picks. It's more a change of culture than anything else.


----------



## HKF

The Grizz are going to build through the draft. They wanted picks and that's what they are doing now.


----------



## Jizzy

they could have traded gasol to charlotte which would include their pick. whoever is the GM of this poorly run team jumped the gun way to quick on trading gasol. pau might have forced him to deal early


----------



## croco

HKF said:


> The Grizz are going to build through the draft. They wanted picks and that's what they are doing now.


Those picks will most likely be somewhere between 25-30, that is not what I would consider a very valuable first rounder.


----------



## thaKEAF

Yeah that's exactly what I was thinking. If the picks were higher up this trade would've been great, but with Kobe/Odom/Gasol/Bynum there's no way it's even a lottery pick.


----------



## HKF

croco said:


> Those picks will most likely be somewhere between 25-30, that is not what I would consider a very valuable first rounder.


Depends on who is drafting. Isiah gets valuable picks in the 20's and Kyle Lowry, Jordan Farmar, Kevin Martin, David Lee, Renaldo Balkman, Josh Howard, Leandro Barbosa, Francisco Garcia, Tony Parker, Zach Randolph, Gerald Wallace, Travis Outlaw and Kendrick Perkins were all taken in the 20-30 range. It's not out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## Dissonance

They could also package 2 and/or a player or something and move up


----------



## Basel

Grizzlies definitely got ripped off in my opinion, but I can't say I mind.


----------



## Showtime87

My condolences Grizz fans. If I was in your position I would be pretty dumbfounded too. For your sake I hope Crittenton lives up to all the hype he got here in LA.


----------



## croco

HKF said:


> Depends on who is drafting. Isiah gets valuable picks in the 20's and Kyle Lowry, Jordan Farmar, Kevin Martin, David Lee, Renaldo Balkman, Josh Howard, Leandro Barbosa, Francisco Garcia, Tony Parker, Zach Randolph, Gerald Wallace, Travis Outlaw and Kendrick Perkins were all taken in the 20-30 range. It's not out of the realm of possibility.


Yeah, but it's not likely, most of those players will still remain role players or minor stars. I have no faith in that front office. Javaris Crittenton is by far the best piece in that deal, I have high hopes for him.


----------



## NeoSamurai

It aint all that bad for a team thats looking to rebuild. As others have said, they want to rebuild through the draft, and by adding Crit, they're set in their backcourt. In the draft, they can now focus their attention on any of the bigs whether its Lopez, Beasley, or Jordan. Or they can even toy with the idea of drafting Rose and Dorsey, with Dorsey filling in at the 5 if they want to fill the seats...whatever the case, it gives them options going forward...


----------



## HKF

The Grizz are building a team and Gasol isn't going to take them anywhere. They made a trade to free up money and such and most of their best players are on rookie deals. If you didn't notice, Memphis is 13-32 with Gasol. At some point, teams want to start over. The seeds them looking to play faster next season are firmly in place.


----------



## croco

Trading Gasol is not a bad thing, it's just the deal that makes not enough sense. You get cap space, but you can't sign a star with that, you might overpay for a mediocre player just to use the money. You get a young player, but not an elite prospect. You get draft picks, but not lottery picks. I'd rather get one excellent piece out of that deal instead of several mediocre and a good one (Crittenton).


----------



## HKF

Star players don't get traded for stars. They get traded for junk. It's just the way it is in sports.


----------



## croco

It's still a bad deal, even you're saying that they get traded for junk. Just because that is usually the case doesn't make it a better deal for the team that lets the best player in that respective trade go.


----------



## roux

mediocre man said:


> WTF Griz???? Is this still part of the compensation you have to pay the Lakers for Jerry West?
> 
> *Worst trade in the history of the NBA*


I still think the Bucks trading Ray Allen, Flip Murray and a 1st round pick (Nick Collison) for a 3 month rental of 35 year old Gary Payton and Desmond Mason is the worst trade in NBA history, but this isnt far off.


----------



## HKF

Uh, no the worst trade in NBA history would be Kevin McHale (#3 pick) and Robert Parish for Joe Barry Carroll. Again, go through the history of the NBA, good players rarely get traded for other good players.


----------



## HKF

Josh Smith is going to get offered a big contract to play next to Rudy Gay at forward and the Hawks won't match due to their ownership situation.


----------



## croco

HKF said:


> Josh Smith is going to get offered a big contract to play next to Rudy Gay at forward and the Hawks won't match due to their ownership situation.


Don't let that that ATLien hear.

I hope it happens though.


----------



## HKF

Remember Smith is a restricted FA, but Atlanta hasn't taken on any large deals since the ownership clash with Belkin and Co.


----------



## bball2223

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> What was Gasol going to do for a 30 win team?
> 
> They were going to be average at best with Gasol, why not get some picks and get some cap space and try and surround your young good guards. Gasol isn't exactly getting any younger, this is a trade we look at in 2010 and then we judge.


Exactly you guys need to rebuild. Was the rookie you gained Crittenton? If so that was the dumbest part of the deal. How do you plan on playing Conley, Lowry, and Javaris? Or is one on the verge of being dealt?


----------



## ceejaynj

Sorry Grizz fans, we truly know how you feel. We felt this way after the Shaq trade...believe me. Good luck with Butterfingers (Kwame Brown)...who we would have traded for a toaster!!!


----------



## Drk Element

You guys also got Aaron McKie, a seasoned veteran and Marc Gasol, for whatever he's worth.


----------



## Showtime87

Drk Element said:


> You guys also got Aaron McKie, a seasoned veteran and Marc Gasol, for whatever he's worth.


:lol: Nothing. BTW: Worst trade of all-time was made by the Bucks, but it wasn't Ray Allen. It was trading Kareem Abdul-Jabbar for Junior Bridgeman, Brian Winters, Dan Meyers and Elmore Smith.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

I don't think it's that bad. Look at the other offers. Chicago can't offer anything more. Gordon and Deng have no value and they don't have anybody else to package with Tyrus Thmas. Jersey? They can't give anything that helps Memphis' future.


----------



## Showtime87

Chan said:


> I don't think it's that bad. Look at the other offers. Chicago can't offer anything more. Gordon and Deng have no value and they don't have anybody else to package with Tyrus Thmas. Jersey? They can't give anything that helps Memphis' future.


From my perspective, this wasn't even so much for the purpose of rebuilding as it was to simply trim 50 million dollars off the teams payroll. This trade seems to fuel the speculation that owner Michael Heisley is intent on selling, and simply trying to make the franchise more appealing to prospective buyers. I don't if there are any Memphis residents here, but if so, is that what you guys are hearing?


----------



## thaKEAF

At least we got Marc Gasol. :worthy:


----------



## NewAgeBaller

WTF. What a stupid trade, its 100% a settlment to rid Gasol as soon as possible. I thought you'd atleast get Odom..

The 2 first round picks are pretty much useless, there'll liekly be in atleast the 20's. You definately could have gotten more.
Guess Memphis joins the lottery race now..


----------



## GNG

Resume said:


> Is this for real?
> 
> Gasol for Kwame, Javaris and 2 first round picks? Picks that will be in the 20-30 range because now the Lakers are NOT going to be a lottery team?
> 
> Good job. You just made the Lakers VERY GOOD and your team EVEN WORSE.
> 
> Thanks!


Good job. Worst post in BBF history.


----------



## Silent But Deadly

Wow...


----------



## MemphisX

croco said:


> Crittenton is by far the best piece in that deal, I doubt that any good Free Agent would want to come to Memphis now. Having cap space is one thing, but the Grizzlies could never attract prominent names and this is not going to change after trading the best player in franchise history. I know that's not saying much, but if this is all you could get for a quality big man ... ?


Name the prominent free agent that said he wouldn't go to Memphis?

I'll wait....


----------



## MemphisX

I find it funny when people say it was a bad trade.

So what will the outcome be for a team on a 24 wins pace....probably about 24 wins.


----------



## croco

MemphisX said:


> Name the prominent free agent that said he wouldn't go to Memphis?
> 
> I'll wait....


Which prominent free agent did jump ships in recent years ? Please don't tell me Rashard Lewis. 

Which prominent free agent ever signed with Memphis ?

The market just isn't that there to sign someone unless you want to overpay a borderline All-Star like the Magic did.


----------



## croco

MemphisX said:


> I find it funny when people say it was a bad trade.
> 
> So what will the outcome be for a team on a 24 wins pace....probably about 24 wins.


I know you wanted a change of culture and that's fine, but you probably would have liked any deal just to have that.


----------



## iversonfan 349

Memphis should have asked for more in the trade.


----------



## compsciguy78

Rawse said:


> Good job. Worst post in BBF history.


Why do you get away with baiting people?
Because you are a mod?

Every post I have read by you is 2 sentences long and contains nothing but sarcastic comments, and they are usually pointed at another poster. 

When you start posting something with substance let the rest of us know.


----------



## Zuca

http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2008/feb/02/swift-is-on-way-to-nets-for-collins/

This topic also talk more about the Gasol trade and mention that McKie will stay with the team, to give veteran leadership in the locker room.(Like Eddie Jones and Damon Stoudamire did when they were with us)


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR

Chan said:


> I don't think it's that bad. Look at the other offers. Chicago can't offer anything more. Gordon and Deng have no value and they don't have anybody else to package with Tyrus Thmas. Jersey? They can't give anything that helps Memphis' future.


Classic...

Why would you rather have a couple of young players that have actually accomplished something in the league and come up big during the playoffs.

instead...

Hope springs eternal for those late first round hidden gems that the Grizz are sure to find.

This deal makes me speechless from a rational perspective. I felt the same way when the Bulls traded Tyson to the Hornets for father time and a waived JR Smith, there is no way to explain it.


----------



## thaKEAF

croco said:


> I know you wanted a change of culture and that's fine, but you probably would have liked any deal just to have that.





SPIN DOCTOR said:


> Classic...
> 
> Why would you rather have a couple of young players that have actually accomplished something in the league and come up big during the playoffs.
> 
> instead...
> 
> Hope springs eternal for those late first round hidden gems that the Grizz are sure to find.
> 
> This deal makes me speechless from a rational perspective. I felt the same way when the Bulls traded Tyson to the Hornets for father time and a waived JR Smith, there is no way to explain it.


I agree with both of these posts. A large number of Grizz fans wanted Gasol gone but we pretty much gave him away for nothing. Some are so happy we got cap relief but what star player is gonna sign with us? You gotta be realistic. Remember how Kobe was gonna sign with us during the 2004 off season? :lol: I was pushing for a Chicago trade for months and ANY trade with them would have been better than this one. I would have rather had Tyrus Thomas and/or Nocioni than what we got in this deal. Oh well let the rebuilding begin, I can't say that I'll be watching.


----------



## MemphisX

Pau Gasol was not a star player. Why do people keep acting as if Gasol was doing something groundbreaking in Memphis? He is a good NBA player but on a contender he will be 15/8. Memphis simply can't pay $15 million for that kind of production. He is Lamar Odom with poor defense.

Everything that sucked about Grizz basketball can be said for Gasol: soft, poor in the clutch and bad defense.


----------



## MemphisX

thaKEAF said:


> I agree with both of these posts. A large number of Grizz fans wanted Gasol gone but we pretty much gave him away for nothing. Some are so happy we got cap relief but what star player is gonna sign with us? You gotta be realistic. Remember how Kobe was gonna sign with us during the 2004 off season? :lol: I was pushing for a Chicago trade for months and ANY trade with them would have been better than this one. I would have rather had Tyrus Thomas and/or Nocioni than what we got in this deal. Oh well let the rebuilding begin, I can't say that I'll be watching.


Why would the Grizz want to pay Nocioni's contract? They weren't offering him that much in free agency. I love Tyrus and I am sure if the Grizz could have gotten Tyrus and some expiring contracts they would have taken that deal.


----------



## thaKEAF

I understand Gasol isn't a star player. But we still could have got more for a "post" player who averages 18 and 8. Maybe they wouldn't have wanted to take on Nocioni's contract, I'm not too sure on that cause I'm not up on all the contract specifics. The only thing we can hope for is the first or second pick and hopefully flipping the two Laker picks into a higher pick in this year's draft. I'll say we're going in the right direction building around Gay/Conley/Lowry through the draft.


----------



## Dissonance

No, people assume there were better deals out there. But as I said before, it's not as simple as you would think just looking at a roster deciding what you would do. You need someone to have interest. If other teams were offering those better deals, they would have explored it. Supposedly, Chicago couldn't even pull the trigger for a KG deal that was on the table last trading deadline, because Paxson protects his younger talent. 

And once again, you don't get that much in return for superstars, why would Gasol net more?


----------



## Jizzy

MemphisX said:


> Pau Gasol was not a star player. Why do people keep acting as if Gasol was doing something groundbreaking in Memphis? He is a good NBA player but on a contender he will be 15/8. Memphis simply can't pay $15 million for that kind of production. He is Lamar Odom with poor defense.
> 
> Everything that sucked about Grizz basketball can be said for Gasol: soft, poor in the clutch and bad defense.



you could have gotten more.


----------



## thaKEAF

Just saw The Commercial Appeal headline

"Gasol for what?"


----------



## HKF

The belief that the Grizz could have gotten more is nebulous. The truth is you don't know. I will say though in recent years teams that have given up on unhappy players tend to do alright once those players are gone a few years later.

Example: Portland, New Orleans, Toronto, Orlando


----------



## HB

I for one think they could have done better than Kwame and those picks. I mean come on, those are going to some very low picks, finding value that late in the draft is extremely rare. So are they telling me Crittenton was the selling point of the trade? Come on now, they have Lowry and Conley who are probably better than him.

Its going to be comical watching their new frontcourt though.


----------



## GNG

compsciguy78 said:


> Why do you get away with baiting people?
> Because you are a mod?
> 
> Every post I have read by you is 2 sentences long and contains nothing but sarcastic comments, and they are usually pointed at another poster.
> 
> When you start posting something with substance let the rest of us know.


Shouldn't you be over on the Laker forum gushing over what a fantastic basketball player Gasol is?

Oh wait, you've said all along how overrated he is. I guess I *won't* see you backpedaling all over yourself in the Playoffs Forum this year.

---

There -- that was two sentences and a rhetorical question. Happy? (Another rhetorical question)


----------



## croco

Dissonance19 said:


> No, people assume there were better deals out there. But as I said before, it's not as simple as you would think just looking at a roster deciding what you would do. You need someone to have interest. If other teams were offering those better deals, they would have explored it. Supposedly, Chicago couldn't even pull the trigger for a KG deal that was on the table last trading deadline, because Paxson protects his younger talent.
> 
> And once again, you don't get that much in return for superstars, why would Gasol net more?


It is definitely speculating, probably because of the rumors with Chicago and Boston last year.


----------



## thaKEAF

Rawse said:


> Shouldn't you be over on the Laker forum gushing over what a fantastic basketball player Gasol is?
> 
> Oh wait, you've said all along how overrated he is. I guess I *won't* see you backpedaling all over yourself in the Playoffs Forum this year.
> 
> ---
> 
> There -- that was two sentences and a rhetorical question. Happy? (Another rhetorical question)


Probably the funniest dude on this board. :biggrin:



HB said:


> Its going to be comical watching their new frontcourt though.


Laugh it up mother****er. :azdaja:


----------



## thaKEAF

:lol: @ Geoff Calkins column on the trade:

Later this year, Dick Hackett - or whatever poor sap accepts the job as the Grizzlies next president of business operations - will have to approach FedExForum suite holdiers and ask them to renew their leases. It's hard to imagine how that will go.

Poor Sap: "Renewing your lease will allow you to continue to watch the exciting Grizzlies."

Lease Holder: "Really. Why would I want to do that?"

Poor Sap: "We have lots of cap room."

Lease Holder: "I'm paying tens of thousands to watch cap room?"

Poor Sap: "We might spend it this summer."

Lease Holder: "Might?"

Poor Sap: "Well, we could roll it over until next summer."

Lease Holder: "OK, so who am I watching in the meantime?"

Poor Sap: "Uh, Gasol."

Lease Holder: "Pau is a talented player."

Poor Sap: "It's actually Marc."

:thumbdown:


----------



## Flash is the Future

thaKEAF said:


> At least we got Marc Gasol. :worthy:


:lol: I really don't get why he was included (not needed for monetary reasons). What are they going to do, put him out there with Pau's number and hope the fans don't notive anything's different? Insurance to get JCN to stay? 

Still, this deal isn't anywhere near as bad for the Grizzlies as it's being made out to be. You guys just need to dump another contract to get max capspace this year and find someone that wants JCN (Toronto maybe?).


----------



## thaKEAF

I read Rawse say Wallace said one of our three PGs would be moved. I wonder which one of the three.


----------



## thaKEAF

> Smith also writes that Chicago, the team who has been linked with Gasol for over a year, were dangling Andres Nocioni and Tyrus Thomas while the Grizzlies wanted Joakim Noah and Thabo Sefolosha.
> 
> While there was no official offer on the table, Smith writes that Memphis insiders believe that Chicago would have accepted the deal because none of their core were included, and the Bulls would have taken back a contract like that of Brian Cardinal.


:curse:


----------



## NewAgeBaller

I just don't see how you can construct a frontcourt that bad, its comical. It almost seems intentional.

Darko / Kwame / Jason Collins ..


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

SPIN DOCTOR said:


> Classic...
> 
> Why would you rather have a couple of young players that have actually accomplished something in the league and come up big during the playoffs.
> 
> instead...
> 
> Hope springs eternal for those late first round hidden gems that the Grizz are sure to find.
> 
> This deal makes me speechless from a rational perspective. I felt the same way when the Bulls traded Tyson to the Hornets for father time and a waived JR Smith, there is no way to explain it.


Because Gordon and Deng want too much money and are free agents after this year. Stick that up your *** and give it a little twirl.

Gordon is exposed already as a 6th man scoring specialist that can't guard anyone in his own position, and Deng doesn't fit in with Gay. Kwame's expiring contract is worth much more than a half season rental of two underachieving players coming off their rookie contracts.


----------



## arenas809

compsciguy78 said:


> Why do you get away with baiting people?


Can someone please direct me to the "change my name to baitking" feature on the site?


----------



## ATLien

Dissonance19 said:


> No, people assume there were better deals out there. But as I said before, it's not as simple as you would think just looking at a roster deciding what you would do. You need someone to have interest. If other teams were offering those better deals, they would have explored it. Supposedly, Chicago couldn't even pull the trigger for a KG deal that was on the table last trading deadline, because Paxson protects his younger talent.
> 
> And once again, you don't get that much in return for superstars, why would Gasol net more?


Well, according to some rumor mills Atlanta and Memphis had talks on draft night about Gasol for the #3 pick. I don't think it's that there were no better deals, but I think Memphis wanted cap space over average, young talents.


----------



## seifer0406

People are overrating an unhappy Gasol and underrating more than 9 mil of salary that's coming off the books this year.

Every team out there knows Gasol wants out, nobody is going to give up a young allstar for him. Gasol isn't even that good to begin with, he's a borderline allstar coming off major surgery. Some of you are expecting not only the same value, but more than what Gasol's worth in return, just ridiculous in my opinion.

With cap space, even if you can't attract a big name player, you can still gain success through getting depth instead of a couple of guys ala Detroit and Toronto. Chicago was also going down that path but their problem was their depth is uneven. Memphis will most certainly get a high pick this year, with a potential star coming in the draft along with a young stud in Rudy Gay and an above average PG in Mike Conley, they are not looking as bad as some of you are making it seem. Their late first rounders can be either used to move up a few spots in a 2 for 1 or used to gamble on oversea prospects ala the Blazers and Rudy Fernandiaz.

If you look at the last 5 picks and the first 3 picks of 2nd round, there are good talent there every year. From 01' to 06', we have
2006: Jordan Farmer, Sergio Rodriguez(My pick for the 2nd coming of Jose Calderon)
2005: David Lee, Linas Kleiza, Jason Maxiell, Brandon Bass
2004: Kevin Martin, Anderson Varejao, Tony Allen
2003: Josh Howard, Barbosa, Carlos Delfino, Jason Kapono, Luke Walton
2002: John Salmons, Nenad Kristic
2001: Tony Parker, Gerald Wallace, Samuel Dalembert, Gilbert Arenas, Jamaal Tinsley

If anyone can suggest a realistic trade where the Grizz will be better off, feel free to throw it out there and we can compare.

And no, if you're a Portland fan who's bitter that the Lakers just got better, we don't want your opinion. If you're a Chicago Bulls fans who's bitter that your joke of a GM can't pull a trigger to land Gasol last year, your opinion is no good here as well.


----------



## JerryWest

If the Grizz are smart, they will keep Critt.


----------



## JerryWest

better yet, trade critt back to the lakers and we'll give you luke walton


----------



## Pimped Out

Flash is the Future said:


> :lol: I really don't get why he was included (not needed for monetary reasons). What are they going to do, put him out there with Pau's number and hope the fans don't notive anything's different? Insurance to get JCN to stay?
> 
> Still, this deal isn't anywhere near as bad for the Grizzlies as it's being made out to be. You guys just need to dump another contract to get max capspace this year and find someone that wants JCN (Toronto maybe?).


they should try just putting him a pau jersey and see what happens
based off this, it might work: http://www.basketballforum.com/5139080-post5.html

I also heard on ESPN this was just a way to get rid of Pau's contract so they could sell the team


----------

